# Meldahl 11/16 in the rain



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

Went to Meldahl today and braved the rain. Lucky that my buddy has a pontoon with a canopy. We ended up catching 15 sauger. The 2nd fish that I hooked today turned into being a 7 pound walleye. I have a picture for all the potential non-believers. We had a good day. We fished for 5 hours. Sauger averaged 13-15 inches.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome fish from Meldhal....We go to Erie to get them that size !!!


----------



## Fishonboard (Oct 8, 2007)

Lucky to have the covered pontoon! Were you in the tailwaters or above the dam? Jigging with minnows or crawlers? Thanks for any info. Thinking about going this weekend after this rain and cool off.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Glad that you had a successful trip. Congrats!


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

I was jigging below the dam.


----------

